# Hav-a-Healthy-Life March '08



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all- I was delinquent this week in starting a thread. I thought I would try a monthly thread instead of a weekly. Check in anytime you like. 

I had a good month I am down 15 lbs since December 12th. 35 to go.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Way to go, Missy!!! :whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great new Missy! I have not weighed myself in a week or two, and I have not been following my Weight Watchers the last week as I got the flu (again). Of course, even the flu won't take away my appetite. I am just starting to feel better, so I will be back at it in a day or two. It is just too hard to watch what you eat when you can't stand long enough to make anything. Plus, I am sure the fact that I didn't leave the couch for a week didn't help things.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY! Missy! You are just kickin' arse on this diet! Girl, you will hit your goal within a few months at the rate you are going! The hardest part is starting the 'new' habits, the rest is a cakewalk, ehh? 

That's so great!

I've been super busy lately, so not on the forum as much, so I guess that counts as being 'more active'.

hehe.

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
That is fantastic!!! How do you feel?? Do you have more energy?? Are you still walking the dogs daily??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, I'm sorry you've been so miserable. I think taking down time is important- sick or not. Hope you are feeling better

Kara, we have missed you-- not sitting on your butt typing on the forum is more active, absolutely

Lynn, I can't say I walk them daily--- the weather here has been really crappy.
but I do have more energy- the past two nights I was running (well clumping) up and down the stairs throwing a ball for Cash to burn off his energy instead of me sitting on my butt.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I just finished week two of the Couch to 5K program - doing well! Pulled something in my shoulder/back yesterday, so no strength training but I'll be back at it tomorrow.

I've discovered that I don't like the consistency of spaghetti squash. However, I've rediscovered asparagus and pears!

Wanda & Pepper


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Missy that is sooooo gooooood!!!!!


About 2 a.m. I was laying awake and thinking about changing lifestyle, diet, etc. because DH and I are empty nesters now. I started thinking about always having something going on and it always about me cooking and entertaining. 

Every month we have celebrations and they are normally at my house which involve dinners, desserts, etc.

Jan - MIL Birthday/Aunt Birthday
Feb - Valentines Day/Brother's Bday
Mar - Easter
April - Son's birthday
May - Anniversary/Mother's Day
June - Father's Day/ my dad's birthday
July - DH's birthday
August-DD birthday
Sept - Sister/Niece's birthday
Oct - my birthday/My Mother's birthday
Nov - Thanksgiving - All you know what breaks loose for the holidays
Dec - Food FEST

Plus friends birthdays, Date night, social events. AM I DOOMED?????

I normally am cooking, planning and then have all the leftovers.....no wonder I am strapped for time and eat too much.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great going Missy. I need to go back and check when I started. Sometime in January, I'm down 10 lbs.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, congratulations on all the progress! Really exciting stuff and I am eager to join you. I have decided I am going to do my Yoga regularly. I love it, it feels good and my body just responds - so enough excuses for me! I am finally coming to understand that in order for me to stick to anything I have to have fun while doing it. 

So here's to a Healthy March for all of us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, now that 1/2 my throid is gone, I'm going to have to be very careful of what I eat. So, I guess this is a good way to be forced to diet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, you had your operation!!!! it's over. :whoo: I feel so bad that I didn't remember when it was so we could support you through it. everything AOK? How do you feel? Are you going to have to be on medications or a certain diet? 

Hugs sweety, sorry I wasn't there for you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, I have so much catching up to do, please forgive me that I was not aware you had surgery.  Sending healing vibes your way for a speedy recovery. And yes, how are you feeling? I hope all is well for you.


----------

